# security safe??



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I need a security safe for 2 17" laptops, and a few other valuables. Smaller valuables. I can't seem to find a cheap one. 

I was thinking about going to lowes and buying wood, and making my own safe. I don't care if its fireproof or not. I just want a sturdy safe for my laptops, and my $1,700.00 watch.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Make sure its bolted down securely - otherwise, you've just made it convenient for a thief to grab all your valuables at once. The problem with wood is that anyone can get in with a drill and a sawsall. I don't really have a solution for you as the smaller ones won't fit your laptops and the larger ones are ...well, large. There maybe gun safes that in between that would work.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I know it would be easy for a thief. I hate when I go away, and put my valuables away, and find out somebody was messing with them. Either my sister or her BF. 

I just need something with a lock or something.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Z8R7E4

I saw that, and the interior space is: 10 1/2"H x 16 3/4"W x 12 5/8"D

I just want to know if the width is front to back or across left to right? And what is the D???


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The specs listed don't seem to be realistic for what is pictured.

Exterior dimensions: 10 5/8"H x 16/15/16"W x 14 9/16" D 
Interior dimensions: 10 1/2"H x 16 3/4" W x 12 5/8"D 

The height and width seem to be way off:
Exterior dimension for height vs. interior leaves only 1/8" difference, maybe does not include lining material.
Same thing goes for the width except the difference is 3/16".
The depth is reasonable due to the thickness of the door and lining material= 1 15/16"

Contact the seller and confirm the interior dimensions and compare the measurements of your laptops to the dimensions provided.

Looking at the front of the security box:
Top to bottom = height
Left to right = width
Front to back = depth

Marc


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

D refers to depth.

With that safe you can probably place the laptops inside easily but they'll most likely have to be slanted.

You'll also want to look for the ability to bolt it down from the INSIDE of the safe. That'll make it so the safe is essentially permanent in its place.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

If all you're looking to do is keep your sis and her slimy BF out why not just get a locking file cabinet? Load up a drawer with rocks and it'd be almost as good as a safe. And it even comes with "designer handles". LINKY


----------

